# How long did it take you to get Sub-X at 3x3 BLD



## faisaleo (Jan 15, 2017)

I am super slow at 3x3 bld, although, once out of every 5 times or so, I don't get a DNF. I would like to compare myself to others so I can see if I am as bad as I think. I have never timed myself at BLD. My timer is coming!


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jan 15, 2017)

these are rough estimates
*sub 10:00* a few days (after my first success)
*sub 5:00 *1 week
*sub 3:00 *1 month
*sub 2:00 *1 month
*sub 1:30 *1 month
*sub 1:00 *3 months
*sub 50 *2 month
*sub 40 *1 month
*sub 30 *2 months
*sub 28 *1 month


----------



## guysensei1 (Jan 15, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> these are rough estimates
> *sub 10:00* a few days (after my first success)
> *sub 5:00 *1 week
> *sub 3:00 *1 month
> ...


That is quite a fast improvement... O_O


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 15, 2017)

I believe it took me 30 or so attempts to get a success, and I improved drastically from there.
Feb 2016 - first success, 11:59.78
3 months after I averaged 5:00ish
2 months later, global 3:00
got sub2 global 4 months later
2 months later (now) I average sub1:30, and improving very quickly


----------



## Cale S (Jan 15, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> these are rough estimates
> *sub 10:00* a few days (after my first success)
> *sub 5:00 *1 week
> *sub 3:00 *1 month
> ...



I read the ending first and thought you were sub-28 within a month


----------



## mark49152 (Jan 15, 2017)

Everyone's different. Don't worry about how fast others improved. Just keep practising and timing yourself regularly, and record your results so you can track your own improvement.


----------



## faisaleo (Jan 16, 2017)

Thank you all! Now I know that I am doing well. I will continue practising. Just an interesting fact, My right hand got a sprain, so I can't cube with my right hand for a few days, so I started OH and my BLD solves are also OH. I am typing this message using only my left hand and my middle finger from my right hand... LOL

Thanks again!


----------



## faisaleo (Jan 20, 2017)

I just switched to 3-style! My latest solve was a DNF simply because I forgot to flip an edge  The one before that one was good though.
I had my first 4BLD success. It only happened because I checked my memo like 5 times and hammered it into my head for at least half an hour. I tried again, but I also tried to cut down my memo time (I am stupid to execute my corners last). I totally failed, and I completely forgot my corners! I will certainly try again.


----------



## faisaleo (Feb 4, 2017)

I rushed my memo and my execution and got a 3:50 DNF with 2 twisted corners because I did the wrong commutator. Then I tried again and got 4:20 success. LOL I am getting better yay


----------



## Nam Dank the Tank (Feb 4, 2017)

faisaleo said:


> I rushed my memo and my execution and got a 3:50 DNF with 2 twisted corners because I did the wrong commutator. Then I tried again and got 4:20 success. LOL I am getting better yay



Do u know full 3style at that speed and level? New to 4bld and 4 mins full 3style is crazy


----------



## oneshot (Feb 6, 2017)

Well, no one that's been doing it as long as I have is as slow as me, if that makes you feel better...


----------



## G2013 (Feb 6, 2017)

So well, this is my BLD progress during the last few years. From many minutes to low 23!!!!! (May 2018)

Sub5, late 2013? mid 2012? late 2011? I've no idea. Let's assume 2013:


Spoiler



I learnt BLD and I didn't really practice it. So I averaged like many minutes. I don't even remember when I learnt BLD! I think it was back in 2014. So well, I averaged like 5 minutes. I did one solve now and then. I used a weird Orientate/Permutate method that I pretty much made up myself, using sune combos, (JNT) permutations, and edge orientation algs to solve the cube, as well as visual memo for corners entirely. I call this method G2 Method for 3BLD (G2 is my nick); I used it until last year (partly, read on to figure out why.)



Sub4 mid 2014?:


Spoiler



From mid to late 2014, I was avging from 4 minutes to 2 mins 30 seconds. I finished 3rd at a comp in 2014 (Torneo de Invierno 2014, June 28th 2014) with a single of 3:32.96. Still didn't practice 3BLD. I would still use my weird method.



Sub3 mid/late 2015?:


Spoiler



I suddenly became sub3. I would always do 2 minutes and something times, without effort. I think this was when I switched from my weird method to a M2/G2 hybrid. I would do corners with my weird method and edges with M2.
I got 2nd with a 2:20.75 single in La Plata 2015 competition held in November 14/15, 2015.



Sub2 early/mid 2016?:


Spoiler



I magically become sub2 without even trying or practicing, just a couple of solves now and then as it always was! I arrived 2nd at La Plata Open 2016 with a 1:43.96 single, held in June 18/19, 2016. When I finished memorizing I thought: "that's all? that's it??? oh sheet". It appeared to be super easy. And it was. XD



Near Sub1 December 2016:


Spoiler



This is the only barrier I am SURE about when it was. Or, I should say, from now on. I decided that I was going to start practicing 3BLD seriously, as well as other BLD events such as 4BLD, 5BLD, MultiBLD. I even did some PyraBLDs and SkewbBLDs XD. I learnt commutators for corners, stopped using my ugly G2 method, and that brought my times down drastically. I practiced A HUGE LOT and brought my memo down to about 25 seconds, and my execution to 40. I got many sub1 times but my avg was not sub1 still. That's how I finished last year in terms of BLDsolving. And I also learnt advanced M2, which is super easy and helped me a lot!



Sub55, march 2017:


Spoiler



I have been practicing diligently since December 2016, and I have managed to get my memo sub20 consistently, and my execution to 35 seconds in average. I am currently trying to learn comms for every corner letter pair and for edges, and I will switch to UF buffer after the DST Torneo de Verano in February 18/19, 2017.



Sub50, (formerly) good days only:


Spoiler



This barrier is broken only on my good days. I average sub50 and I can't do anything about that XD But it goes away the next day mostly. So it's like a barrier that I already broke but which "unbreaks" itself. Whatthefock



Sub40: ?


Spoiler



EDIT: I just did this and I only have to say WTFFF (16/FEB/17)


EDIT: I broke the oldest standing NR which was 3BLD lol, also I am the first person to have or have had 3BLD NR apart from Tomás Mansilla (at this time mo3 holder) xD (27/MAR/17)

EDIT June 2017:
Sub40 barrier totally surpassen, I just did a couple thousand solves... (?!?!)
Sub35:


Spoiler



It actually came along with the sub40 barrier, wtf, like, I just did more and more solves and my times would get faster and faster. Memo is at like sub11 now, and execution still at 21/23. I definitely need to learn to turn the cube well. My fingertricks suck. Also, I won a Valk3 at Latin America Tour Montevideo who was kindly donated by either Feliks, Jayden, or Antoine (they did that with many cubes so I can't be sure who, thanks to the three of them!), so now my execution has got like 1 or 1.sth seconds faster. I used a guoguan before which is awesome and I love it but still I think the Valk will give me better results, as it has done so far (one week of testing it xdxd)

My current avg June 22nd 2017 is at about 33/34 seconds, like, I do mo100s sub35 all the time, and get manymanymanymany sub32 solves in each. My PB single is at 23.09, my PB DNF is 21.something :'(, mo3 is 28.84, ao5 is 29.93, ao12 is 37.03 (only got 2 ao12s so far haha), and my % of success is about 45/55% (mostly sup50).

I improved my official single to 31.83 (63rd in the world for some minutes until Antoine did his 28, which brought me to 64th XD), and got a 33 on the final round which made me win Latin America Cubing Tour Montevideo at 3BLD, first time I ever won 3BLD! 
So yeah, hopefully I'll get sub30 if I keep practicing! EDIT: done lol



Sub30:


Spoiler



August 2017
Ok, it seems that I'm almost sub30... I just need to change a few slow comms and it seems that that will make it! I got a 30.27 mean of 100 (until my 90th solve it was 29.9!!!) and also a 28.27 #44WR #5SaR #1NR official solve 

Are we there yet?!?!: October 2017
Got my PBs down to:
Session of 100 (74/100) 29.78
single: 20.96 (coming back from a comp in which I triple DNFed )
mo3: 25.50
ao5: 25.75
ao12: 29.18
memo of session of 100: 9.45
exec of session of 100: 20.21 (boooo n00b)



Aaand more sub30??:


Spoiler



November 2017
Ok, I got a single PB of 19.82 and a failed PB of 19.34+2=21.34...
Also, a mo3 which was 24.45
And my session of 80 solves says 27.999...
Did I skip sub30 to get right to sub29?
I've been using more S comms, and it seems that my executions are close to sub20.
My memos are already probably sub9 on average lel



Ummm... sub28???!?!: Still November 2017


Spoiler



Seems that practicing 5BLD and loosening my Valk somehow got me way better at 3BLD... I got a PB mo100 at 27.67 (58/100), also some random mo50 (30/50) at 26.999..... And did these things:
Several random 20s and 21s
Mo3 22.96
Ao5 24.90
How the heck, my previous PBs not long ago were 25.5 mo3 and 25.7 superlucky ao5... whaaaaat, these solves weren't even super lucky...

I'm shocked



Low 27 globally! December 2017:


Spoiler



PBs are now:
Single 19.82
Mo3 22.96
Ao5: 23.37!!

I've gotten plenty of sub28 mo100s (my most recent mo100s were all sub28); the best one was 27.08 (52/100).

My memo is like low 8 globally, and my execution is mid-high 18 (should really work on it!)
Got a 25.12 at comp, as well as a super bad mean of 3 (53,32,37 = 41.12),
and failed a 5BLD in 7:57, which would've been SaR!!!!!



Sub27 and sub26 at the same time?!
January 2018:


Spoiler



Ok.... tf just happened
Learning Ishaan's comms...
I got PB mo100s twice, 26.9 then 26.6!
It would seem that sub27 has happened
Now, my session is at 50 solves, and the mean of the successes shown is 25.9...!!
Hopefully I'll pass the sub26 barrier this month 

Getting sub24 solves is totally common at this point, happening a couple of times every day (today I got like 2 21s and 4 22s in about 50 solves?!), also sub26 means happen often. I've gotten several sub24 ones too! The problem is I don't get many successful mo3s... ;/

PBs beaten since previous barrier:
Single 18.22
Mo100 of exec: 17.7
Mo100: 26.63
Global accuracy: over 50% by a small bit.



Low25 then back to 26, still Jan 2018


Spoiler



Small update, I've been changing almost every single comm I used, so my times got a bit slower. Also, I'm working on accuracy, which was lately sub50% 

PBs beaten:
mo100: 25.5
mo100 memo: 8.28
mo100 execution: 17.09

At this point I've already done 7 sub20s! PB single still 18.22



Sub25 ;D February 2018:


Spoiler



I did a forced 2-week break (originally 10 days, but I had some complications) in which I only did square1 and some 5 or 10 bld solves on my best days (too noisy to focus, whatever). I basically went from doing a mo100 in a day or two to doing only a couple of attempts, mostly DNFs.
My best time during that break was a 18.xx, and my 2nd best also an 18.xx. I also got a 23.x mean. But the rest was pure trash.

When the break ended I decided to do a mo100 and see how much worse I had gotten... to my surprise, I beat my old PB by over 1 second!!!!

*Now my PB mo100 is at 24.37 with low8/low16 splits.* Pretty crazy!

I think I'm pretty confident with saying the 25 barrier is done ;D



Is that a sub24??? March 2018:


Spoiler



I just did a 24.09 mean of 100 in which I failed on approximately 6 or 7 solves which were +26... because of pauses during recall. Without them the mean was easily sub24 (about 23.8 I'd say)... what???

I think these are the first traces of the sub24 barrier approaching!!!!
PBs now:
single 17.80
mo3 22.11
ao5 22.67
mo100 24.09

I've been working a lot on cycle breaking into misoriented pieces, as well as floating more and more quickly, and also forcing better parities. I'm learning some UF comms sometimes too.



Sub24 :0 is that real??? March 2018:


Spoiler



Just got a 23.85 mean of 100 at 47% accuracy!!! Memo splits were 7.99 on average, which is so super awesome. I need to work on some comms that I do regripping, still, but this is already so super awesome!!!!

I've done about +50 sub20s by now (rough estimate), and my PBs are
17.80 single
22.11 mo3
22.67 ao5
26.71 ao12 lol, I did this when my global was barely sub26 XD
23.85 mo100!!! 



Low24 - high23 April 2018:


Spoiler



Just a PBs update:
Single 17.72
Mo3 21.06
Ao5 21.90
Ao12 25.60
Mo100 23.62
PB splits in a mo100 (independent): 7.78/15.57

My global is around 23.8/24.1, so yeah that's pretty awesome 
Right now I'm learning some UF comms as well as nicer DF/UBl comms.
Memo global is pretty sub8, can't complain about that
Exec global is around 16, should be better but I'm working on it.



Low 23 or am I hallucinating??? May 2018:


Spoiler



PB update:
Single 17.34
Mo3 19.50!!!!
Ao5 20.66 :0
Ao12 25.62 -> clearly shows how seldom I get ao12s
Mo100 23.10 wut
Global splits 7.8/15.7???
PB splits (independent): 7.66/15.43

IDK what to think of this, but I've been doing sub20s pretty often and sub24 means aren't a surprise anymore  I find that pretty unbelievable still
My last session was all sub23 until the very last 15 solves in which I got it up to 23.1 (beating my former PB by half a second though!!!)

So yeah IDK what the HECK is GOING ON



Mid23, quick update about what's going on: August 2018:


Spoiler



Okay...! So I switched buffers! Now I main FU/UBL for 3BLD, still DFr for wings.
My PBs:
Single/mo3/ao5/mo100/memo mo100/exec mo100
16.69/19.50/20.66/23.10/7.60/15.43
My accuracy rate is still at around 45%
Bought a GTS1 so it took me a while to get used to it, and used to the new buffer
Now I'm at global mid23 again
Global splits around 7.7/15.8, it can get to sub15 or low15 though but I usually mess it up so many times that the avg gets a little bit higher. Memo is consistently sub8 though and I very often get sub7s and usually sub6s too.
Pretty much stuck here but I'm not learning any new stuff so I can't complain!

I'm doing floating comms whenever I can and I'm trying to go a little bit wilder on my solves, trying weird stuff!

Also, I got an official 24.89 mo3 which places me 14th in the world and 2nd in South America. hehe!

And I got 4BLD SAR too  that's quite cool



Mid 21. No idea what happened. September 2018:


Spoiler



I've been stuck in mid 23, low 24, etc, for a bunch of time. But now...
I changed my main cube to a GTS1M... and this happened:

Mo100: 21.45 (7.15/14.40 @ 45%)
I got a heap of sub17s, already at 5, and lost count of my sub18s absolutely.
That mo100 had 10 sub20s in it, 4 of which were sub18s. wat

Seems my memo got crazy fast, and my execution is trying to be decent. That session beat my PBs by a LOT
Former PB mo100: 23.02 (7.6/15.38) @ 49%

Idk what will happen from now on!!!!!!!! I'm too confused and shocked
PBs are still the same, except for single which is 16.23. I'll hopefully beat my mo3 and ao5 PBs! (19.5/20.6 rn)



#4WR, SAR single 18.10 <3. December 2018:


Spoiler



Beautiful. Unexpected. 8 algs, done at Nacionales Argentinas 2018!!!!
Reco in my channel.
Love it



Missed a 16.x mean of three. First crazy thing of January 2019:


Spoiler



Yesterday I got a PB single of 14.30. I was super happy, yay, sub15. Next solve, I get a 15.75. wut.
I had only 3 sub16s before those two IN A ROW.
Of course I DNF'd the mean of three and the ao5 as well.

PB update:
14.30 / 18.93 / 20.17 / 23.04 / 21.45 / (7.15) / (13.9)
single / mo3 / ao5 / ao12 / mo100 / memo mo100 / exec mo100

Sub16 count: 5
Sub17 count: Lost count!!!!!  This is good

I'll probably stop computing memo times this year because this is a really annoying thing to do and has been distracting me since the spacebar broke and I have to hit it harder lol.

Recos of the 14.30 and 15.75:
14.300 (7 algs) F2 D' B2 L2 D' U2 R2 U L2 R2 D' R' F U2 B' D2 L' D L' R2 x' y

[L: [L, U' M' U]]
[S', L F' L']
[U' L' U, M']
[M, U' R' U]

[U R': [U2, R' D R]]
[D2 R: [U, R D' R']]
[R U': [R D' R', U2]]

15.757 (8 algs) D2 F' D2 B L2 B L2 F L2 D2 F2 U R D2 L R B' R' U' B2 R z'

[U: [M' U' M U2 M U M' U2]]
[U L': [E', L2]]
R' U R U R U R' U' R' U'
[M2 U: [M, U2]]
[E, L' U L]

[D R': [R' U R, D]]
[R D' R', U]
z
[U, R' D R]



May 2019... global back to ~21/22, trying to get a decent accuracy since I can't stop DNFing at comp


Spoiler



After the 18.10, I couldn't manage to get another single success at comps. So this is why I'm trying to focus on my success rate and changing my images (figured with the aid of Graham that my letter pair system was awful and that was probably causing most of my DNFs). So yeah, I almost got an ao25 which is crazy accurate for me (at a time of around 23.x), and here's a small PB update:

just PB single, 13.81.
Also, just to mention, I completely lost count of sub17, sub16, just tracking sub15s now which I think I have around 3. Nice!



Everything 2019-2021


Spoiler



I went to Worlds. I got to finals. I came last place. Still huge for me, given that at this time my accuracy was virtually 0%. Probably one of my biggest achievements in BLD.

The pandemic struck, and I just stopped practicing.
At some point during these years I got several sub20 ao12s; something that would have been unthinkable for me before. This matched the time I got my TengYun, which is my current and probably eternal main for every 3x3 event.

But nothing interesting happened in this period.



2022.


Spoiler



So like. 2022 was such a crazy year so far (as I write this, it's September 2022).
I changed my mindset completely after the huge hiatus. DNFing so much with small chances of success was not something fun to do. So I just started going more slowly, using slower comms, doing worse but safer stuff in general.

As a result, my accuracy went up by a ton, not only in 3BLD but in bigBLD as well. I also changed my memo system a bit, finding better alternatives for very weak images. Something I should have done many, many years ago. But we can't go back in time now so this is the time to do it.

At some point I lost my 3BLD NR (long, long overdue).

And then, I got a 5BLD at comp.
And then, I got two at South American Championships. And won the event. Wtf. The guy who would always DNF even a 3BLD is now SA Champ for 5BLD???

This is not only related to the fact that I actively started going safer every single time and worked on my memo scheme, but also to me being just better in general (apparently my mind had a lot of work to be done yet) and focusing on other events (such as FMC; those are the only records I hold at the moment, both SARs. Or Megaminx, which I have been grinding a TON).

I also became a Delegate in May this year, and made some new very close friends from cubing who are giving me life experiences like I had never had. In addition to this, since now I have my own money, I have been travelling a lot for cubing comps nationally and internationally.

So, in the end, all the BLD practice boiled down to a fun party trick I can do whenever I want (solving a Rubik's Cube blindfolded in just a matter of seconds is SUCH a fun skill to have), and it's definitely become a mere "fun fact" of myself, and a great part of my personal heritage.

You can consider me fully quit in BLD, but I'm also very relevant still for reasons unknown.
BTW, I'm writing this today since I just got a 7BLD success. See what I mean? Crazy ****.


-----------------------------------

Some mo100s I've been doing:
https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1NbwonPgUQh4I4qikHIi6brhbDY8s2csdETKO2-N2SWo/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## faisaleo (Feb 11, 2017)

Nam Dank the Tank said:


> Do u know full 3style at that speed and level? New to 4bld and 4 mins full 3style is crazy


Well, Before I used M2/OP. M2 really helped me to learn 3-style. I always think a commutator in terms of the following: Among the 3 pieces, I choose one of them to be my "start" piece. The piece that it goes to is the "interchange" piece. The third is the "end" piece. Then I execute ABA'B' in the way that A sends "start" to "interchange", and B sends "end" to "interchange". The alternative way that I think is like M2; One of the pieces targets another, and I can set up the third piece to the target location. If the first pieces goes to the target, I do that thing first, otherwise I do the setup thing first. Both of these ways of thinking are fairly easy for me. Oh, and BTW, 4BLD helped me to learn 3-style. My memo is still very slow (2 minutes). However, I am learning letter pairs. Literally. I already have memorized words for all of [A-D][A-Z]. I hope that this will help. Does anyone else do this, learning words for all of the 576 letter pairs?


----------



## faisaleo (Feb 11, 2017)

G2013 said:


> So well, this is my BLD progress during the last 4 years. From many minutes to sub50.
> 
> Sub5, late 2013?: I learnt BLD and I didn't really practice it. So I averaged like many minutes. I don't even remember when I learnt BLD! I think it was back in 2014. So well, I averaged like 5 minutes. I did one solve now and then. I used a weird Orientate/Permutate method that I pretty much made up myself, using sune combos, (JNT) permutations, and edge orientation algs to solve the cube, as well as visual memo for corners entirely. I call this method G2 Method for 3BLD (G2 is my nick); I used it until last year (partly, read on to figure out why.)
> 
> ...


The thing about sub50 reminds me of my open-eyed 3x3 sub20. I finally can state that I average sub18.5-19, so I am definitely sub20. I'd say, someone has not passed a barrier unless they can do a ao12 anytime and it is passed the barrier. What do you think?

Another question: How did your memo get fast? what memo method did you use and what did you do to make it fast?


----------



## G2013 (Feb 13, 2017)

faisaleo said:


> The thing about sub50 reminds me of my open-eyed 3x3 sub20. I finally can state that I average sub18.5-19, so I am definitely sub20. I'd say, someone has not passed a barrier unless they can do a ao12 anytime and it is passed the barrier. What do you think?
> 
> Another question: How did your memo get fast? what memo method did you use and what did you do to make it fast?



I'd say, someone has not passed a barrier unless they can do a ao12 anytime and it is passed the barrier. What do you think?:

That makes sense. That's why I said "good days only" ;D Hopefully I'll be able to do sub50s avgs with ease some day soon!

Another question: How did your memo get fast? what memo method did you use and what did you do to make it fast?:

Previously I memorized corners visually (orientation and permutation) using tapping or weird images, like, I traced imaginary lines on the cubies' routes and I memorized that as visual weird stuff. If it made a V then it went to the opposite-most corner, and it went up vertically I would memo "V goes to the opposite part of the world, and takes an elevator"... sort of XD

(scramble like this to see what I mean: D L' B' L F2 L' B L F2 D' R' F R' B2 R F' R' B2 R2)

UBL > UFR > UBR > DFL > ULF, the first 3 make a "V" (actually more like a \|), then it goes to the opposite corner, and it goes straight up.

It was super weird, but I used this method for a long time XD

I don't know how long it took me to memorize like that. I never timed my memos back then.

I started using letters when I switched to comms in December 2016 (or when I started switching to comms), and practicing that got my memo times down really quickly.
I got to 25 seconds with ease, then I tried to review less and less and I memo in 18 seconds consistently with no problem right now.

What I suggest that you do, is practice being able to see a single piece sticker and already know which letter it is, and where it is located on the cube. You can take your cube apart and practice that grabbing random pieces.
I never practiced like that, but I should have done it xD It's useful stuff

Also, I might say that I memo corners first, store them in "medium-long term memory", then memo the edges really quick and execute them fast. Most people do it the other way round, but I found it faster this way. It's also harder.
If you do MultiBLD, this is like memorizing the first cubes in long term, and the final cube really fast, as a normal 3BLD. Quite like so.

I hope I've answered your questions!


----------



## Prana (Aug 20, 2017)

Early July 2017 I had my first success with 20 min memo and 6:30 execution. Early August 2017 I am sub 10. Right now (Mid August 2017) my PB is 1:45 with an average of 2:30


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Aug 21, 2017)

Prana said:


> Early July 2017 I had my first success with 20 min memo and 6:30 execution. Early August 2017 I am sub 10. Right now (Mid August 2017) my PB is 1:45 with an average of 2:30


 
What method are you using?


----------



## T1_M0 (Aug 21, 2017)

Approximate amount of solves and days to get a sub-x single. All are compared to the starting point, not the previous one.

success - 1 solve - 1 day (did this first attempt 28th January)
sub-10 - 8 solves - 20 days
sub-5 - 35 solves - 50 days
sub-3 - 65 solves - 70 days
sub-2 - 160 solves - 85 days
sub-1:30 - 330 solves - 115 days
sub-1 - 580 solves - 140 days

Currently I'm at 990 solves and it's 7 months (~210 days) since my first success. My pb single is 53 seconds and average around 1:05.


----------



## Prana (Aug 22, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> What method are you using?


For the first 2 weeks I use OP/OP. Now I am using M2/OP. I plan to start using 3 style method after i can consistently be sub 2


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Aug 22, 2017)

Prana said:


> For the first 2 weeks I use OP/OP. Now I am using M2/OP. I plan to start using 3 style method after i can consistently be sub 2



I would suggest going to 3style corners + M2 for a while before full 3style


----------



## Prana (Aug 27, 2017)

Killernerd24 said:


> I would suggest going to 3style corners + M2 for a while before full 3style


Ok haha. Any tips for better memo? I am trying to get sub-1 memo but i keep DNFing


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Aug 27, 2017)

Prana said:


> Ok haha. Any tips for better memo? I am trying to get sub-1 memo but i keep DNFing



There's a couple of reasons that memo is slow:

Recognizing pieces and the letter assigned with it will improve with more blind solves.

Coming up with a word for a letter pair can waste time, so making a list will help in solidifying letter pairs.

Reviewing too often wastes a lot of time. Try to only review once after corners or edges, whichever you do first, and then once after memo.


----------



## Prana (Aug 28, 2017)

Yeah I am also starting to make an image for each letter pair for my corners, but I use audio memo for edges and I always have trouble memorizing it without multiple reviewing. How to memorize in one audio loop?


----------



## TheGrayCuber (Aug 28, 2017)

Prana said:


> Yeah I am also starting to make an image for each letter pair for my corners, but I use audio memo for edges and I always have trouble memorizing it without multiple reviewing. How to memorize in one audio loop?



The best way to do that is to get faster at both memo and execution. If you are faster, you don't need to remember as long. If you have to review, review until you get faster.


----------



## Jamescuber (Sep 3, 2017)

Daniel Lin said:


> these are rough estimates
> *sub 10:00* a few days (after my first success)
> *sub 5:00 *1 week
> *sub 3:00 *1 month
> ...


Hey daniel , I am at sub 1:50 after 2 months , my currently method is m2/op ( sub 1 memo ) 
What should I do for getting sub 1 in next 1 year ? 
thanks !


----------



## Daniel Lin (Sep 3, 2017)

Jamescuber said:


> Hey daniel , I am at sub 1:50 after 2 months , my currently method is m2/op ( sub 1 memo )
> What should I do for getting sub 1 in next 1 year ?
> thanks !


learn 3style (whenever you want) and push memo


----------



## abunickabhi (Jul 29, 2018)

Daniel Lin said:


> these are rough estimates
> *sub 10:00* a few days (after my first success)
> *sub 5:00 *1 week
> *sub 3:00 *1 month
> ...



Good timeline construction , 
but thinking in number of solves,

*sub 10:00* <10 solves (after my first success)
*sub 5:00 *~15 solves
*sub 3:00 *~30 solves
*sub 2:00 *~100 solves
*sub 1:30 *~200 solves
*sub 1:00 ~ *500 solves
*sub 50 *~ 700-800 solves (assuming you introduce 3 style)
*sub 40 *~ 1500 solves
*sub 30 *~ 3000 solves (assuming you change to super fast algs in 3style)
*sub 25 *~ 7000 solves
*sub 20 *~ 15000 solves
*sub 18 *~ 20000 solves (assuming you learn floating buffers , and know lot of parity cases) 3 years
*sub 15 *~ 100,000 solves (assuming you start dropping 3 style , and go to higher cycles) 10 years


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 30, 2018)

Wow, the speed with which some people improve is just mindblowing.

I've easily done 10,000+ 3BLD solves (probably 15,000+), and while at one point when I was doing 100+ solves per day, I got sub-1:00 for a few weeks, I am still not consistently sub-1:00.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 30, 2018)

Wow, the speed with which some people improve is just mindblowing.

I've easily done 10,000+ 3BLD solves (probably 15,000+), and while at one point when I was doing 100+ solves per day, I got sub-1:00 for a few weeks, I am still not consistently sub-1:00.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jul 30, 2018)

@Mike Hughey How do/did you do that many attempts in 1 day? I struggle to do more than 2. After that, my memo of the current attempt bleads into past attempts that day. I am of course, very beginner. 

Lastly, I'm just recently getting into 3BLD and gotta say, after 1 successful attempt, I'm hooked. When is M2 an option?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 30, 2018)

It is normal for memo on multiple solves to be hard at first. But I found that simply pushing yourself through lots of solves makes you get better at holding your memory. If I'm out of practice, I find that my first few solves are fairly easy, then the next 10 or so can get pretty difficult as memory blends together, then it starts getting better again past about 15 solves or so.

Obviously, to do 100 solves in a day you need to be willing to devote a lot of time. It helps to be faster - when I was doing that I was close to sub-1, so each attempt probably took only about a minute and a half. That meant I could get through 100 solves in less than 3 hours. I often tried to do that all in one sitting, just to push myself. The good news is that when I was doing that, I was pretty accurate in official competitions too, since I was already so used to doing solves under stress.

And there's no reason why you can't move on to M2 any time you want - I'm sure now is fine, if you're interested in trying. It's a pretty decent stepping-stone to 3style, although some will tell you the buffer isn't ideal, especially if you're hoping to be sub-30 or even sub-20 someday. But I'll probably never get that good, so I'm satisfied with the mediocre buffer piece.


----------



## JustAnotherGenericCuber (Jul 30, 2018)

My blindfolded session on cstimer is currently 53/148, starting from a 4 minute average and going to sub 2:00, which is where I am now


----------



## Prana (Jul 30, 2018)

Prana said:


> Early July 2017 I had my first success with 20 min memo and 6:30 execution. Early August 2017 I am sub 10. Right now (Mid August 2017) my PB is 1:45 with an average of 2:30



Wow I even forgot I wrote this message, glad I did. I know full 3 style with buffers DF/UF and UBL and average around 35 seconds with UF/UBL now


----------

